# Pulled the trigger, the Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton



## ayuboi86

Ok, I have been eyeing this piece ever since it came out. A skeleton watch was something I had always wanted to own, but somehow the execution of most deflates my interest after a while. Of late I have been visiting this piece in store in a bid to convince myself I didn't need yet another watch...which didn't pan out so well. Similar story for many of us? After the dealer came out with an offer that was a hard pass, here it is on my wrist. What works is the symmetry. Truth be told, I was a little worried how wearability would turn out over time. This is as much a watch as it is a bracelet, it wears really, really well. And this is coming from someone who is pretty used to Rolex's oyster bracelets.

I'm posting a quick shot here, shot at the Tiger Beer Street Lab located on the last level of Jewel Changi Airport. This was taken on the first day, the mega garden in a dome (costing a cool 1.3bn dollars) opened to the public. If you guys ever come to Singapore, you need to pay a visit to Jewel. Will be posting more photos of the watch when time allows!

Watch: Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton
Beer (for those who like a pint or two): Seasonal Tiger Beer, infused with orchid flowers

View attachment 14075217


----------



## EnderW

Stunning watch. Very crisp and sexy. 
Wear it and enjoy in good health.


----------



## MrDagon007

It is to me prettier than most skeleton watches (a competitor for looks might be those clean Rado Trues with semitranslucent mother of pearl dials).

Congrats!


----------



## Maxy

Congrats..Great watch!! I'm soooo close in pulling plug on this watch!! I'm looking this one on a rubber strap!


----------



## clatong

Beautiful watch, congrats!


----------



## carlhaluss

That is a great watch, and I love it even not being a fan of Skeleton watches. And the icing on the cake IMO is the gorgeous bracelet that comes with it. Definitely one of the most beautifully made, comfortable and flexible bracelets I have ever tried. It is by no means an inexpensive watch, but I am pleased that Zenith is able to do such quality at that price. Definitely I watch in which I see true value.

Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## T268

There's something about skeleton watches I usually don't like, yet can't actually define. This one however, yowza!


----------



## FBPB

When that watch first came out, I had a lot of trouble liking it... But it is growing on me.

Bravo! Nice acquisition!!!!


----------



## Contaygious

Amazing photo!

I am obsessed as well. Do you find it wearable as a daily watch? I love it, but don't need another dress watch...


----------



## Contaygious

Maxy said:


> Congrats..Great watch!! I'm soooo close in pulling plug on this watch!! I'm looking this one on a rubber strap!


Hey I too wanted rubber strap, but this is the best bracelet out there...go try it on to make sure first!


----------



## ayuboi86

thanks folks!

its very comfortable, the bracelet plays a big part. Plus it is titanium; while it is not feather light, it is not top-heavy like say a milgauss. if you don't fancy another dress watch, you might change your mind with the rubber strap, or the blue gator with the rubber inlay. i was really tempted to get an extra sportier strap before i knew it costed around a grand.



Contaygious said:


> Amazing photo!
> 
> I am obsessed as well. Do you find it wearable as a daily watch? I love it, but don't need another dress watch...


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I didn't like this one at first, but it's slowly growing on me. It looks so much better in live pictures. Congrats!


----------



## TSeay18

Love it! Congrats on the purchase man, enjoy it!


----------



## Mirabello1

ayuboi86 said:


> Ok, I have been eyeing this piece ever since it came out. A skeleton watch was something I had always wanted to own, but somehow the execution of most deflates my interest after a while. Of late I have been visiting this piece in store in a bid to convince myself I didn't need yet another watch...which didn't pan out so well. Similar story for many of us? After the dealer came out with an offer that was a hard pass, here it is on my wrist. What works is the symmetry. Truth be told, I was a little worried how wearability would turn out over time. This is as much a watch as it is a bracelet, it wears really, really well. And this is coming from someone who is pretty used to Rolex's oyster bracelets.
> 
> I'm posting a quick shot here, shot at the Tiger Beer Street Lab located on the last level of Jewel Changi Airport. This was taken on the first day, the mega garden in a dome (costing a cool 1.3bn dollars) opened to the public. If you guys ever come to Singapore, you need to pay a visit to Jewel. Will be posting more photos of the watch when time allows!
> 
> Watch: Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton
> Beer (for those who like a pint or two): Seasonal Tiger Beer, infused with orchid flowers
> 
> View attachment 14075217


This thing is gorgeous, are you still loving it I'm thinking about getting one myself. also is it a keeping good time


----------



## ayuboi86

oh yes, it has become my (almost) daily wear. it's keeping good time.



Mirabello1 said:


> This thing is gorgeous, are you still loving it I'm thinking about getting one myself. also is it a keeping good time


----------



## ajbutler13

Congrats. The blue dial version on bracelet will be my next watch.


----------



## smjakober

Looks great love most of the new defy designs

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mase44

I got to see this watch in real life this weekend and it is amazing. The nearest Zenith dealer to me is 5 hours away, so luckily I was nearby this weekend and my wife agreed to let me "waste" a good portion of her time. Here's the crazy part: even my wife was excited about this watch once we saw it and she never likes any of my watches. It was tough to not take it home with me, but I have a deposit down for a new Speedy (wife says new Speedy or Defy).


----------



## watchbreather2

Looks great


----------



## ayuboi86

As promised, had some time to take some more shots. As hard as I tried, couldn't keep all the dust off. The macro revealed some imperfections as well on the daytona hands which is unnoticeable in daily use.

View attachment DSC01567.jpg


View attachment DSC01569.jpg


View attachment DSC01571.jpg


View attachment DSC01574.jpg


View attachment DSC01575.jpg


View attachment DSC01579.jpg


View attachment DSC01581.jpg


----------



## enycelilc

amazing detail! enjoy it!


----------



## Gazza74

Does anyone who has bought this watch have a 7 inch or smaller wrist? Curious how it fits. Pics would be very much appreciated.


----------



## TAG Fan

Gazza74 said:


> Does anyone who has bought this watch have a 7 inch or smaller wrist? Curious how it fits. Pics would be very much appreciated.


Fits really well. My wrist is just shy of 7 inches.


----------



## Gazza74

TAG Fan said:


> Fits really well. My wrist is just shy of 7 inches.
> View attachment 14195385
> 
> 
> View attachment 14195387


That fits your wrist perfectly. Thanks for sharing the photos....this watch has now moved to the top of my list for the next one I buy.

Thanks!!!


----------



## jermyzy

Gazza74 said:


> Does anyone who has bought this watch have a 7 inch or smaller wrist? Curious how it fits. Pics would be very much appreciated.


6.5" wrist


----------



## issey.miyake

This is an amazing watch - I’m not a fan of skeleton or open heart watches but this one is just beautiful.

The blue dial would be in my current collection if it didn’t have the date window!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

jermyzy said:


> 6.5" wrist
> 
> View attachment 14200557


Thanks! Fits well in your wrist.


----------



## Covenant

I can't believe it's taken me so long to discover this watch. To echo many comments in this thread, skeleton watches typically aren't my style. I really dislike a lot of the Biver-inspired TAG and Hublot pieces that are skeletonized, for instance. But there's something about this Zenith that oozes charisma and desirability. The tuning-fork shaped bridges with their brushed finish, the purple escape wheel, the repeating star motifs, and _that bracelet_! It's like the best of Biver meets the best of Genta in one watch.

Question for those of you that own one; how has timekeeping been for you? Have you been tracking it daily?


----------



## njkobb

Nice pick up. Looks like a great weekend watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugend

I am having a conversation with myself whether to buy this one currently on sale and i seem to be losing my bonus in the next few days 
Is it possible for someone to post a picture of the watch head with the bracelet/strap removed? i am noticing the strap and bracelet version have a different first case-hugging link. i am going for the bracelet option but would still like the option to put on an aftermarket nato or fabric from time to time.


----------



## Contaygious

Yes I'm about to pull trigger too. Can't beat the price for the bracelet and being quite possibly the best skeleton out there! Well, other than a PanoInverse, but I don't really think of that as a skeleton


----------



## ayuboi86

can't seem to fix the link on the first page for some reason, it was gone. here it is again.


----------



## issey.miyake

Need more pics of this beauty


----------



## thanh510

Great looking piece! I’m thinking about one myself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyNameIsVigil

Has anyone considered mounting an aftermarket strap? I know the OEM ones are excellent, but curious if there are other options given the unique case shape and lugs.


----------



## tweaked2

Beautiful piece! Wear it in good health!



ayuboi86 said:


> can't seem to fix the link on the first page for some reason, it was gone. here it is again.
> 
> View attachment 14300327


----------



## Rotaz

mase44 said:


> I got to see this watch in real life this weekend and it is amazing. The nearest Zenith dealer to me is 5 hours away, so luckily I was nearby this weekend and my wife agreed to let me "waste" a good portion of her time. Here's the crazy part: even my wife was excited about this watch once we saw it and she never likes any of my watches. It was tough to not take it home with me, but I have a deposit down for a new Speedy (wife says new Speedy or Defy).


I'm in the same boat. I want either a speedy pro or this Defy Skeleton piece. Decisions...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

ayuboi86 said:


> As promised, had some time to take some more shots. As hard as I tried, couldn't keep all the dust off. The macro revealed some imperfections as well on the daytona hands which is unnoticeable in daily use.
> 
> View attachment 14162741
> 
> 
> View attachment 14162745
> 
> 
> View attachment 14162747
> 
> 
> View attachment 14162749
> 
> 
> View attachment 14162751
> 
> 
> View attachment 14162755
> 
> 
> View attachment 14162757


Love the dial. Totally reminds me of a 5 spoke wheel from a Lambo. I want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

ayuboi86 said:


> Ok, I have been eyeing this piece ever since it came out. A skeleton watch was something I had always wanted to own, but somehow the execution of most deflates my interest after a while. Of late I have been visiting this piece in store in a bid to convince myself I didn't need yet another watch...which didn't pan out so well. Similar story for many of us? After the dealer came out with an offer that was a hard pass, here it is on my wrist. What works is the symmetry. Truth be told, I was a little worried how wearability would turn out over time. This is as much a watch as it is a bracelet, it wears really, really well. And this is coming from someone who is pretty used to Rolex's oyster bracelets.
> 
> I'm posting a quick shot here, shot at the Tiger Beer Street Lab located on the last level of Jewel Changi Airport. This was taken on the first day, the mega garden in a dome (costing a cool 1.3bn dollars) opened to the public. If you guys ever come to Singapore, you need to pay a visit to Jewel. Will be posting more photos of the watch when time allows!
> 
> Watch: Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton
> Beer (for those who like a pint or two): Seasonal Tiger Beer, infused with orchid flowers
> 
> View attachment 14075217


OP, what kind of deal/discount did you get for you to move on this piece? You can PM so I can see what kind of discount I can get when I go in. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayuboi86

hey Rotaz, i have sent a PM.


----------



## ayuboi86

couple of more wrist shots


----------



## issey.miyake

Rotaz said:


> I'm in the same boat. I want either a speedy pro or this Defy Skeleton piece. Decisions...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can get a good deal on the Zenith then go for that. The Speedy is always going to be around forever.

To put it another way both watches look great in pictures - the zenith is better in real life while the Speedy wasn't which was unfortunate but I probably expected a lot from the Speedy also


----------



## gaurdianarc

Great looking watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaz

ayuboi86 said:


> Ok, I have been eyeing this piece ever since it came out. A skeleton watch was something I had always wanted to own, but somehow the execution of most deflates my interest after a while. Of late I have been visiting this piece in store in a bid to convince myself I didn't need yet another watch...which didn't pan out so well. Similar story for many of us? After the dealer came out with an offer that was a hard pass, here it is on my wrist. What works is the symmetry. Truth be told, I was a little worried how wearability would turn out over time. This is as much a watch as it is a bracelet, it wears really, really well. And this is coming from someone who is pretty used to Rolex's oyster bracelets.
> 
> I'm posting a quick shot here, shot at the Tiger Beer Street Lab located on the last level of Jewel Changi Airport. This was taken on the first day, the mega garden in a dome (costing a cool 1.3bn dollars) opened to the public. If you guys ever come to Singapore, you need to pay a visit to Jewel. Will be posting more photos of the watch when time allows!
> 
> Watch: Zenith Defy Classic Skeleton
> Beer (for those who like a pint or two): Seasonal Tiger Beer, infused with orchid flowers
> 
> View attachment 14075217


 can you give us a review so far since you had it? Likes and dislikes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aviron

I am now officially obsessed with this watch. These pictures are just the icing on the cake. If I went gray-market and sold every watch I own, I'd still be a couple grand short of the price. But I'm considering it. And like many here, I don't normally like skeleton watches. But this is a home run by Zenith.


----------



## Pharm_D

I’m eyeing up the defy classic black ceramic version of this piece. Anyone have the black ceramic version and can comment on the durability of this bad boy? I’d imagine it being ceramic it can withstand anything


----------



## ayuboi86

Sure Rotaz, I can try and give my take as an owner for the watch for a few months now.

Likes:

1. Size - this is entirely subjective; if you have spent time on watch forums you are gonna see people swearing by 36, 38 or 40mm and the likes of. It really depends on the wrist, lugs and dial set up. For me, the Defy at 41mm is very well proportioned with no lug overhangs; the lugs are quite short, compared to something like the Elite 6150 you see below.









2. Bracelet - gathering from this thread, folks seem to like the bracelet, and i think it is one of the Defy's selling point. it is a thing of beauty, tapered and all, and it shimmers in light (though i think not as blingy as AP's, probably due to Ti). Haven't had any caught hairs.

3. Dial - I like skeleton dials, but as mentioned the impression of most usually doesn't last. There is always something about the execution that deflates my interest, but this one seems to work. I see similar echos of sentiment in this thread. Maybe it is the symmetry of the dial that works to its advantage. The spokes, the very subtle date wheel, and that little brilliance sunburst.

4. Case - This is really nice, i never thought this would be a selling point. it isn't as angular as the RO, less muscular and hence doesn't fly in your face in the office. Most of the case is brushed, and only the case side bevel is polished to catch the light.

5. Caseback - transparent of course. The zenith rotor is one of the nicest i have seen.

Dislikes:

6. Durability - not really a dislike but, i am not too sure how titanium holds up over time, given all my other watches are in steel. i am not second guessing my submariner, but for the defy i might

7. Lume - this i think is the weakest part of the watch. For such a sporty watch, with great lume it will knock people off their socks (ok maybe not). But the lume effort here is abysmal on such an expensive watch. So a point of consideration for lume junkies.

8. Finishing - this pertains to the hands, which i noticed weren't perfect. it is not noticeable in daily use, but for people with a 1:1 lens pixel peeping, might find this an issue.


----------



## Pucciowitz

Very Sexy Toy...


----------



## Hizami_83

Tried the Defy Classic Black Ceramic. My wrist is 6.5". The watch is really nice and I never expected I would like a skeleton watch furthermore in black. Now I can't stop thinking about it...


----------



## issey.miyake

Hizami_83 said:


> Tried the Defy Classic Black Ceramic. My wrist is 6.5". The watch is really nice and I never expected I would like a skeleton watch furthermore in black. Now I can't stop thinking about it...


That is such a nice watch - my only criticism is that it doesn't come on ceramic bracelet which would make this watch simply amazing

How does it compare to your Speedy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83

issey.miyake said:


> Hizami_83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the Defy Classic Black Ceramic. My wrist is 6.5". The watch is really nice and I never expected I would like a skeleton watch furthermore in black. Now I can't stop thinking about it...
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a nice watch - my only criticism is that it doesn't come on ceramic bracelet which would make this watch simply amazing
> 
> How does it compare to your Speedy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's an entirely different kind of watch to begin with and you can't compare it to Speedmaster in term of look/visual presentation. Both are beautiful in their own way. If your concern is on wrist feel & comfort I can say that both felt okay & does not feel awkward on my 6.5" wrist.
The rubber strap is among the best I have handled...it is supple & soft not rigid like those of Seiko rubber. When worn, it does not feel like your are wearing a rubber at all.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Hmmmmm. That's weird: I thought that ceramic was ultra tough, yet the bezel edges on that watch look as if they have been scuffed. Maybe it's just a trick of the light.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## MLsims

I've never liked skeleton watches but the more I see of this one the more it grows on me. I may pick one up someday! Great watch!


----------



## hephaestos

I'm in love with this piece on the titanium bracelet, but worried it's a bit too flashy. Maybe next year...

Although in comparison to this it is of course rather subtle :-d


----------



## Drksaint

Jugend said:


> I am having a conversation with myself whether to buy this one currently on sale and i seem to be losing my bonus in the next few days
> Is it possible for someone to post a picture of the watch head with the bracelet/strap removed? i am noticing the strap and bracelet version have a different first case-hugging link. i am going for the bracelet option but would still like the option to put on an aftermarket nato or fabric from time to time.


Here you go... https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zeni...-strap-options-pics-5056003.html#post50115397


----------



## SCRAPPYDO

My goodness, I was set on the blue solid dial, but this is making me falter. I am actually as much in love with the bracelet as I am with the case.


----------



## aball

Same here!


----------



## aball

Hartmut Richter said:


> Hmmmmm. That's weird: I thought that ceramic was ultra tough, yet the bezel edges on that watch look as if they have been scuffed. Maybe it's just a trick of the light.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I have been wondering that too - does the ceramic scratch as easily as the titanium?


----------



## Gazza74

Hey guys,

sorry for resurrecting this thread, but I'm wondering if a year and a half later did everyone who bought the Defy Classic Skeleton keep it or move it on? I've circled back to the thought of buying one but I'm unsure of it's longevity within my collection long term. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## mokujin

Gazza74 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> sorry for resurrecting this thread, but I'm wondering if a year and a half later did everyone who bought the Defy Classic Skeleton keep it or move it on? I've circled back to the thought of buying one but I'm unsure of it's longevity within my collection long term.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


It's the one I wear most often these days, although I purchased it with the rubber strap precisely for the reason of being able to wear it for more casual instances.


----------



## Gazza74

mokujin said:


> It's the one I wear most often these days, although I purchased it with the rubber strap precisely for the reason of being able to wear it for more casual instances.


Thanks for your reply! Good to hear that it hasn't lost it's appeal.


----------



## zigg

Hi guys, continuing from Gazza, could any of you share some photos of their Defy's after soon use? I know these are made of grade 5 Ti which is much tougher then, say Tudor Pelagos, that use grade 2 Ti. I'm a step away from the skeleton on a bracelet and just wondered how do these hold up. Many thanks!


----------

